

Israel's secret intel unit spawns high-tech tycoons  - ferdo
http://www.upi.com/Business_News/Security-Industry/2013/09/09/Israels-secret-intel-unit-spawns-high-tech-tycoons/UPI-88481378741900/?spt=hs&or=si

======
yanivf
Best PR ever.

